# Big Pecan Trunks



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

These are about 40" x 7ft tall. Quite old I might add. I helped my neighbor clean up the mess from someone cut down one of his trees. These two trunks are going to my cousin robs house who lives down in Slidel, La. He has a home made band saw mill. I will try to get him to send me some pictures of the grain after he cuts it up. I just wanted to share this picture with you. Oh by the way these was two lead bullets in the center of the trunk. What are the odds you would hit them both in one cut.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Handyman said:


> What are the odds you would hit them both in one cut.


Slim. What's WAY more likely is that the stump was used for target practice and every cut you make will turn up a few more.


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

Little known fact:
A lot of property lines in were "blazed" by scarring them with pistol shot. A lot of lead in old property line trees.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

I can't wait too see what that grain looks like.. Send pics asap!


----------



## cherylfoster (Dec 30, 2010)

Of course, it depends on age. Where I live in Arkansas, we have pecan trees, and most are about 18 in diameter. Take a number of years to get that big, even.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

phinds said:


> Slim. What's WAY more likely is that the stump was used for target practice and every cut you make will turn up a few more.


I agree, there is also likely a couple nails where someone nailed a target to the tree. As long as the bullets are not jacketed it will not hurt the blade to bad.


----------

